# Sunset Shot...



## Andrew Brooks (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi there,  I'm a uk photographer, been doing some landscape shots recently which pull many shots together,  different exposures and angles, then work them together in photoshop to create landscape shots where I can control lots about the image, here's a couple












got lots more work along these lines check my website at www.andrewbrooksphotography.com

any feedback welcome

cheers
andrew brooks


----------



## Arch (Mar 29, 2006)

good shots, welcome to tpf.... the first one works very well for me. question: by saying using different exposures do you mean your using the merge to HDR in ps?... or do you use your own technique?.... just curious.


----------



## Andrew Brooks (Mar 29, 2006)

It's all done in ps by eye,  tryed automated stuff and it is alright,  but I like to get a bit more creative with how I rebuild the landscapes...

There both from a larger project of joining landscapes


----------



## Arch (Mar 29, 2006)

interesting stuff :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 29, 2006)

Archy, you speak in tongues for me... "HDR in ps"? PS is Photoshop all right, but the rest?

Anyhow, Andrew!
Welcome to ThePhotoForum!
You are coming and introducing yourself with a great set of quite exceptional photos, and while nighttime shots are sunset photos are not quite that exceptional, you way of dealing with your photos is. It is so cool how you "reshape" your landscapes and panoramas! I like it a lot!


----------



## n2photos (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't know how you do it...but these are AWESOME.

I really like these.
I can't wait to see more.
Off to check out your site now.

Thanks for sharing these!
And WELCOME!!!


----------



## woodsac (Mar 29, 2006)

Interesting technique. Works really well with the first shot!


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 29, 2006)

very interesting...  :thumbup:  

welcome to tpf... can't wait to see more...


----------



## Arch (Mar 29, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Archy, you speak in tongues for me... "HDR in ps"? PS is Photoshop all right, but the rest?



Corinna, HDR means high dynamic range... which means you can merge different exposures of the same shot to bring out all the depth and detail you want. This enables you to create 32 bit images, which are full of tonal range and depth. I see what andrew means tho, his method obviously gives more personal control... im still quite impressed :mrgreen:


----------



## Calliope (Mar 29, 2006)

Very creative concept...  I agree, it does work well in the first one.  Nice!  :thumbup: 

Oh and welcome to TPF


----------



## huhu lin (Mar 29, 2006)

Its totally different views for sunset
very cool ^_^


----------



## crawdaddio (Mar 29, 2006)

Really, REALLY cool stuff on your website. You have quite a talent. I have always thought that I didn't like over-edited images, but you have developed a visually stunning style. I am literally jaw dropping impressed with these images. I can only assume that you have been doing this for quite some time and each image requires alot of work. Bravo! I like your vision.

Welcome to TPF and please post some more..............


----------



## omeletteman (Mar 29, 2006)

really cool shots, I'm gonna go check out your website now, welcome to TPF!


----------



## Andrew Brooks (Mar 30, 2006)

Cheers for all the feedback.  the cityscape and the sunset shot took me about a week each in the evenings to put together, first i comp it all together to get a rought correct'ish version of the landscape,  then I start working into it, warping and twisting it and adding different exposures, and because I have so many images to work with and so much detail and range, I can get away with quite a lot of editing.

Here's some more bits and bobs...

A


----------



## Arch (Mar 30, 2006)

very interesting stuff, love the guy falling over, the footbridge and the Frisbee ones, very cool :thumbup:


----------



## AIRIC (Mar 30, 2006)

Wow! This was very exciting. Some very unique and interesting images. Well done and I look forward to seeing more.

Eric


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 30, 2006)

amazing stuff, welcome to TPF.


----------



## Andrew Brooks (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi,  got a few new shots I've been working on this summer which I wanted to share,  again much photoshoping work, but trying to keep some feeling in the shots,

loads more stuff at www.andrewbrooksphotography.com

A


----------



## mschoelen (Aug 22, 2006)

I like the way it curves the photos, looks real nice.


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 22, 2006)

Those are absolutly incredible


----------



## ShootHoops (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome to TPF!


----------



## Andrew Brooks (Oct 18, 2006)

Cheers for the feedback folks,  I've just made a new slide show which you can see on my website at http://andrewbrooksphotography.com/SlideShow.htm

thanks

Andrew


----------



## Tantalus (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, awsome photos, really great technique, very original.


----------



## 250Gimp (Oct 18, 2006)

The first landscape looks amazing.  I really like your work!


----------



## SpaceNut (Oct 18, 2006)

Very unique & interesting. 1st one took me back to the Land of Oz. Good work!


----------



## Alex06 (Oct 18, 2006)

Love it!!


----------



## Andrew Brooks (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback, glad you like my picture, got a couple more done over the last few weeks which are looking nice, the boat one is made of over 200 shots from 4 shoots, I drew a scetch of the shape of the shot I wanted then went oout and got all the elements to build it, I've got some other new work on my site at www.andrewbrooksphotography.com.

if anyone is interested I have a screensaver of my work which you can download at the page on my site
http://andrewbrooksphotography.com/contact/contactform.php

here's the new shots, the city one is central london near the in the City Mile,  but I rebuilt some of the buildings to make it look a bit more futuristic...

A


----------



## Personalized Stamp (Dec 8, 2006)

Very interesting.


----------



## Mohain (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't know why I didn't comment on these before ... fantastic work, very inspiring! :hail:


----------



## oldnavy170 (Dec 9, 2006)

>


 


This is the most amazing photo I think I have ever seen!!!!!!  I am blown away by this one............Excellent!!!!!!


----------



## thomps6s (Dec 9, 2006)

Simply amazing, you have talent and allot of patience.


----------



## Andrew Brooks (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks so much for the feedback and encoragement, I'll post any new shots I get done on here...

I've just set up a little Blog if anyones interested, it's early days yet but I intend to kind of go into how I create my shots,  goto it at http://andrewbrooksphotography.com/contact/Blog.php

A


----------



## GrfxGuru (Dec 10, 2006)

interesting stuff.


----------



## Andrew Brooks (Dec 13, 2006)

Here's another one which is kind of going down that painterly route, this one is a bit difforent as it was created with one shot. I shot it RAW then from that created a few difforent exposures, and then overlapped these exposures then from there started painting the layers together.  I shot it at the old abandoned Monestrey in Corfu...

A


----------



## Andrew Brooks (May 21, 2007)

Hi again, just got a bit of an epic shot finished which I wanted to share with PF, again this is made out of many images, think it is the result of around 30 difforent photoshoots.

A


----------



## ClarkKent (May 21, 2007)

Truly amazing work here. I love them all and especially the boat on the sea.


----------



## KillerChaos (May 21, 2007)

WOW! Those are all awesome! My Favs are 2nd one in 1st post, and the plane one, and the boat at sea. Very Sweet! Keep up the good work  Time to vote for one of these for Photo Of The Month, but i'm not sure which one to vote for, i say its tie between the boat/ship at sea in post #27, or the city one, 2nd pic in 1st post. 

Edit: ok nevermind POTM, i just realized this is old post that got bumped back to 1st page., but still awesome pics Andrew.


----------

